

Ask HN: What self-hosted bookmarking application do you recommend? - Immortalin

My google chrome bookmarks has been experiencing loads of sync problems recently e.g. duplicates, entire folders of bookmarks going missing in google cyberspace. One of the reason is because I am syncing my bookmarks across Android, IOS and windows. I need a self-hosted solution that would not cause as many problems as the default service that comes with chrome. What would you recommend?
======
GuiA
If self hosted is your main preoccupation, why not roll your own for personal
use? If can be done in about 50 lines of Python/Ruby.

